# CHF Clinic - billing is done



## penny48 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am looking for information on how billing is done for CHF Clinic.  Anyone out there able to help me?


----------



## nessac2008@q.com (Jun 24, 2011)

My previous job had a CHF clinic. Usually patients seen in the CHF clinic were established in the office or in the hospital, so the provider would use the OP established patient E/M (99212-99215) codes. However, Medicare requests a precise diagnosis of CHF. For example, systolic congestive heart failure, dystolic heart failure.


----------

